# Folded Ridge Shingles??



## MikeDyr (Jul 9, 2021)

1st time having a new roof installed, and was surprised to see what appears to be folded shingle used on the ridge. I can't find any examples of this online, so I'm concerned. Is it okay?? 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

That's normal for the hip+ridge of that brand of shingle, the name of which I can't remember.

Edit; it's likely these; Pro-Cut High Profile Hip and Ridge Shingles | Atlas Roofing | Atlas Roofing


----------



## MikeDyr (Jul 9, 2021)

roofermann said:


> That's normal for the hip+ridge of that brand of shingle, the name of which I can't remember.
> 
> Edit; it's likely these; Pro-Cut High Profile Hip and Ridge Shingles | Atlas Roofing | Atlas Roofing


Thanks for your reply, I appreciate your help.


----------



## Paladin (Nov 21, 2021)

Looks like Z-Ridge, which is more expensive and to some, looks nicer than a 3-Tab just laying over the Ridge. Also has more strength and longer lasting than the 3-tab layover. Since unaware, your roofer did you a favor. #JustSaying


----------

